# Lighting a 5.5 litre



## Nick potts (8 Feb 2020)

I know another how much light question, but I have struggled with lighting in the past and have a habit of over lighting 

Anyway, I have picked up a tiny little 5.5 litre tank that I plan to house a few shrimps on my desk. The light it comes with is only a tiny little 1W  HPLED and I am guessing it is not going to cut it.

The tank is going to to be less the 5.5ltr once substrate and hardscape go in, I am looking to plant quite heavily with hardy plants like anubias and mosses etc.

Any advice on a decent little light. Also, would Co2 be of benefit in such a small volume?

Any other tips on a tank this size also appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Nick potts (9 Feb 2020)

Anyone?, would like to pick up a new light today if needed.

Thanks


----------



## Nuno Gomes (9 Feb 2020)

Aquael Leddy 2 Plant


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Feb 2020)

Pics of tank?


----------



## Nick potts (10 Feb 2020)

Nuno Gomes said:


> Aquael Leddy 2 Plant



Thanks Nuno, will 5w be to much do you think, only looking at low light plants



Aqua360 said:


> Pics of tank?



The tank is this one (i haven't taken mine out the box yet.) The page says it's a 5W lamp but it's not it's 1W

https://www.therange.co.uk/pets/fis...X2tosatnibveB8xjNUv4z8O9waAjMyEALw_wcB#400373


----------



## robinj (10 Feb 2020)

Look for something at IKEA. Or maybe some small desk lamp with bulb on your chose. Maybe some USB led light.
Actually, the original light in that set will be good. Forget about CO2.


----------

